# Hello from Hong Kong



## Richard Clausen (Feb 27, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone. 

My wife, two children and I are setting up a bee farm in Hong Kong together. 

I grew up on a farm in Africa with bees but as a youngster would rather ride motorbikes and go do crazy things with friend - How I wish I had paid more attention to the elderly folks on the land back then.

I would like to take this opportunity to say hello to my new bee keeping brethren and welcome any advice that that will help us to give the best to our bees.

Hong Kong is rather unique regarding bees as it seems to be a black or white science and not much in between. EG: I'm looking into trying the Langstrom hive and making a top bar hive as an experiment. I also would like to build up and put deeps on top of the brood box but have been told the Asian bee does not like this. 

As there are no bee clubs here I would like to gain experience via this portal.

I'm not here to ask questions now it's nearly to introduce my family and myself.

We look forward to sharing this wonderful new life with you and learning daily.

Warm regards

Richard, Natasha, Savanna and Hunter.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Richard, Natasha, Savanna and Hunter!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck on your new adventure.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

